# New find Hosford Bottling Works



## melikapoisons (Jan 7, 2013)

When I got the call that some one had this and was willing to sell it I jumped at the chance to have this one whole. Ive had a badly damaged one for quite a while.  If you don't know, a Hosford Bottling Works bottle from Hosford Fla is a super rare bottle. With out further delay here is my (Precious). LOL


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2013)

Good for you.  That's awesome.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello Charlton,  Since I live in Sarasota in the winter time and have collected glass for several years, I am interested in your rare bottle finding success.  That is a neat success story.  Anyway from the picture it looks like an ABM crown top.  I just thought a little history and description would be of interest to me and others on the FORUM.  Good story potential.  RED Matthews


----------



## melikapoisons (Jan 8, 2013)

See Hosford Fla had only 4 bottles the first bottle was the ,Hosford bottling works, Hosford SS, a November 15, and a Soda Water. Me living so close to this area makes it a very collectable set there is only one person in our area that has all four. I need the 15 to complete my set. So if there is anyone out here in the forum that has one they might want to get rid of please. contact me here or at boutwellcarlton@ yahoo.com. I am also looking for bottles from Tallahassee , Quincy , Marianna, Chipley, Cottondale,Madison , Apalachicola , Monticello, these are all city's in Fla.


----------



## fla cokeman (Jan 8, 2013)

very nice bottle!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally getting a rare local always gives me a rush.  Congrats.  Good for you.  I put together a set of local Coca Cola bottles and gifted it to the local historical society a few years back.

 PD


----------



## MrSchulz (Jan 24, 2013)

I here you there about rare local bottles...... I own the only known Slugplate Iowa Bottling Co tooled crown from Clinton, Iowa, the only known SunCrest from Coca Cola Bottling Co of Clinton, Iowa, and A picnic Amber slugplate Arlen Ingwersen tooled crown clinton iowa......  My buddy owns the only Dewitt, Iowa blob known.. he got it for 60 bucks lol


----------

